# migrate server



## cbrace (May 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I need to reinstall FreeBSD v10 on my VPS. If I order a second VPS, install v10 on that, and then `rsync` the entire file structure from the first to the second, shutting down all daemons first of course, would that work? Should I explicitly exclude any source files from rsync?

Thanks in advance for helping me not shoot myself in the foot


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2014)

Yes, that should work. But I would only transfer the data, not the OS or any of the applications. There's probably a reason for the re-install so only copying the data will make sure you're not also copying all the stuff that triggered the re-install in the first place.


----------



## cbrace (May 20, 2014)

OK. So just these then?

```
/etc
/var
/usr/local/etc
/usr/local/var
/usr/local/www
/home
/root
```


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2014)

That depends on the services you are running and where your data is stored.


----------

